# J'ai un chat dans la gorge



## Sandro Serva Bravi

Estoy buscando cómo se podría traducir "j'ai un chat dans la gorge" en español.
Gracias por contestarme
SSB


----------



## Namarne

Bon soir. 

Je ne connais aucune expression semblable en espagnol, si cela signifie "être enroué", comme je pense d'après ce que j'ai trouvé: _estar ronco_; ou bien: _tener la voz tomada_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Tampoco conozco una expresión parecida en español pero para que nos puedan ayudar los españoles significa:
- tener la voz medio estrangulada pero de manera momentánea.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

Cintia&Martine said:


> Tampoco conozco una expresión parecida en español pero para que nos puedan ayudar los españoles significa:
> - tener la voz medio estrangulada pero de manera momentánea.


¿ No sería "_*tengo un nudo en la garganta*_"?

Ya me contesto yo:

No claro, también existe en francés _*avoir un noeud dans la gorge*_ o _*avoir la gorge serrée*_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Bueno, lo he pensado pero normalmente tener un nudo en la garganta traduce un estado de ánimo (de ansiedad normalmente) que lo provoca.
El _gato _es puramente físico: de repente la voz no te sale con su potencia habitual, dura como mucho unos minutos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

Entiendo. Lo único que me viene a la mente es "salir un gallo". 

Cuando estás hablando y por nervios te sale un sonido diferente y tardas unos segundos en recuperarte dices, "estaba nerviosa y me ha salido "un gallo". 

O también cuando un cantante en un momento puntual emite una nota desafinada se dice que ha hecho un gallo. (Faire un canard)

¿Esto podría ser? 

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

No porque como bien dices a nosotros nos sale el _pato _. Es como una pequeña molestia muy pasajera, a medio camino entra la voz normal y la afonía.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Namarne

Mm, qué difícil. ¿Y _quebrarse la voz_? Pero suele ser por efecto de una emoción, más que de algo físico.


----------



## shelmiket

a veces las chicas cuando estamos un poco afónicas, roncas, solemos decir: tengo voz de hombre (la idea es resaltar el cambio de voz, ya que la voz parece más grave)
no sé si te servirá pero no encuentro ninguna equivalencia exacta.


----------



## shelmiket

Si es posible, dinos el contexto, a veces ayuda  a recordar.


----------



## Basileia*

Hola alguien me puede decir si estoy en lo cierto?
Este refran quiere decir estar enfermo dela garganta o algo por el estilo??

-Avoir un chat dans la gorge.

Gracias :S


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

tener carraspera

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

Bravo Gévy. Es eso exactamente.


----------



## yserien

A la fin du XIe siècle, le mot "maton" désignait le lait caillé. Il fut ensuite utilisé pour tous types d'amas ou de grumeaux, mais également pour dire "chat". L'expression d'origine aurait donc été "avoir un maton dans la gorge", jeu de mots sur les deux sens de "maton". Peu à peu, le "chat" a remplacé le "maton", mais l'expression signifie toujours que l'on est enroué.*(l'intern@ute)*


----------



## lpfr

J'ai fait quelques recherches dans le Littré. Il ne semble pas que "maton" ait été employé pour designer un chat. Il doit avoir confusion avec "matou" (origine incertaine).


----------



## linspiration

Hola, 

He de decir que he oído una vez la expresión "tener un gato en la garganta" en español. Iba en un taxi con mi abuela francesa, que tenía "un chat en la gorge", y el taxista dijo "tiene un gato en la garganta". Y yo que andaba despistada, entendía "tiene un _gateau_ en la garganta", pero mi abuela lo entendió en seguida... Aún así, no me atrevo a afirmar que se pueda traducir literalmente, puede que sea un galicismo.


----------



## lpfr

"Tener un gato en la garganta" aparece poco en Google. 

En cambio, en este sitio dicen que en español se dice "tener un pollo". Nunca he oído esa expresión.


----------



## linspiration

Yo también busqué en google, y la verdad, tampoco he oido nunca eso del pollo...


----------



## Keiria

¡Hola!
En castellano no lo he oído nunca, pero en catalán sí. Nunca lo he utilizado, pero alguna vez he oído que si alguien tenía carraspera le decían: _quin pollastre!_ (¡vaya pollo!)


----------



## salsapic

Hola:

Alguna vez he dicho en español, "tengo un gato en la garganta", haciendo un calco del francés, porque me encanta esa expresión (pero la gente no lo entiende) . Me atrevería a decir que ningún hispanohablante usa esa expresión.

Lo del pollo en español no queda muy bonito; tampoco lo emplea mucha gente (los jóvenes sobre todo). Se le llama pollo al catarro (¿será por el color?).
Ejemplo: "Carraspeó y escupió un pollo al suelo" o "No puedo hablar, tengo un pollo"

Pero desde luego,  creo esta no sería la mejor opción para traducir "_avoir un chat dans la gorge_", sobre todo porque el registro de habla en el que se utiliza pollo es inferior. Creo que la expresión es más común en francés que en español. A mi parecer, Gévy encontró la traducción perfecta: "_tener carraspera_".

Un saludo a todos los foreros


----------



## langustias

Espero que no sea tan a destiempo esta participación, pero encontré un libro de frases, es curioso, si entiendo bien, es un libro francés inglés que fue traducido al español... así que hay un tamiz muy grande... En todo caso, la autora se queda tranquila y lo explica como "estar afónico", aunque en inglés tienen "have a frog in the throat", muy cercano al francés...
Aquí el diccionario de frases
En todo caso, en un español mexicano diríamos a ese chat: 
"Tengo un gallo atorado"
alguien respondería
"Sácalo (al gallo)"
y bueno, esta frase tiene animal de por medio... y si se usa y entiende en ese estado de carraspera...
Que estén bien 
K


----------



## Pohana

Nosotros decimos _se me salió el gallo_, cuando estamos difónicos, y al hablar uno de los sonidos es muy agudo.


----------



## Sandro Serva Bravi

*J'ai un chat dans la gorge *es una expresión muy común y muy usada en francés. La dice una persona que queriendo tomar la palabra por ejemplo, se encuentra en dificultad para hacerlo porque le duele la garganta, tiene la voz ronca y no consigue hablar como suele hacerlo habitualmente. (Estos días que estoy acatarrado la uso con frecuencia...). Ejemplo : _Bonjour à tous ! Hum, hum, hum... _(tose una vez) _Excusez-moi, j'ai un chat dans la gorge... _(y por fin toma la palabra). Así que sabiendo de qué va la cosa, cada idioma encontrará lo más adaptado. Los ingleses dicen que tienen una rana. _Tener un gato en la garganta_ es para mí un galicismo y lo más adaptado aunque menos metafórico es : tener carraspera.
Un saludo
SSB


----------



## maruta

avoir un chat dans la gorge significa tener carraspera


----------



## Pohana

maruta said:


> avoir un chat dans la gorge significa tener carraspera


Nosotros usamos muchisimo en algún momento _tener carraspera_, gracias por recordármela


----------



## kiliko

Hola,

En Colombia es muy utilizada la expresión: "tener una voz de tarro".

Salut.


----------



## CharlotteThozet90

Tximeleta123 said:


> Entiendo. Lo único que me viene a la mente es "salir un gallo".
> 
> Cuando estás hablando y por nervios te sale un sonido diferente y tardas unos segundos en recuperarte dices, "estaba nerviosa y me ha salido "un gallo".
> 
> O también cuando un cantante en un momento puntual emite una nota desafinada se dice que ha hecho un gallo. (Faire un canard)
> 
> ¿Esto podría ser?
> 
> Un saludo


Hacer un gallo no sería <faire un couac>?


----------



## Pohana

CharlotteThozet90 said:


> Hacer un gallo no sería <faire un couac>?


Buen día
_Faire un couac_ et _faire un canard_ sont de synonymes ayant le même sens.
Chez nous (le Vénézuéla) on dit _salirse un/el gallo_, ex.: _se le salió el gallo_


----------

